# Mmats CX6 PRO



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

All companies are in CES!
I was looking for a new DSP, because my Alpine F1 display was damage and needs time to send it for repair. So i was thinking about an active crossover that have band pass for a 4 way system. Years ago i tried audicontrol gear and doesn't like it to much. This time i give a try to the new Mmats active crossover. I was scare because they never have design a active crossover and many of their amps doesn't have subsonic filter. But in my mind i sayed f--ked is just for a short time until i repair the F1.

WOW! this crossover sound amazing, have a lot of power and configurations.
The stereo separation is very good! There's no hissss or power supply noise like audiocontrol. And i believe that is the best car active crossover in market period. I'm using two inputs front L and R and the 12 outputs works together.
Incredible sound and is variable, no chips, so you can play with the frecuencies. I'm only testing hi,mid and low. Tomorrow i will add the sub.

Great product for a little company.

View attachment 58152


View attachment 58153


View attachment 58154


----------



## RandomBeat (Aug 23, 2014)

if you dont mind, how much was she?


----------



## dluckychance (Sep 9, 2014)

if you ever want to sell it let me know.


----------

